# analog mixer in digital studio



## chitek (Jan 5, 2004)

I have a mackie 24x4 that I want to use for not only the keyboards and other modules but also I want to patch the computer outs though the mixer so i can eq them manually. Now on the computer I can save all the settings but on an analog mixer I can't. Do you analog guys have a work sheet or something like that to use to take notes on the mixer volume settings and stuff like that? Or maybe were I can find something like that?


----------



## The_Terg (Jan 5, 2004)

I took a good Google, and a stroll through mackie's website.

http://www.mackie.com/pdf/sr24vlzpro_ss.pdf

This was the most helpful part in their website :? Its a specifications sheet, but it has a top down drawing of the board. I havent found any specific cue sheets yet...


----------



## cruiser (Jan 8, 2004)

I have cue sheets for a range of soundcraft and allen and heath mixers, if i want too use them for another desk i will get a pic or diagram and edit the soundcraft diagrams in paint too suit!


----------



## digitaltec (Jan 8, 2004)

There are set sheets you can use to do a sound console plot/ setup, but it's best to design something that will help you. Not everyone knows the symbols that may be used on a pre- designed sheet but like Cruiser said draw up a diagram for your console or find it online and modify it to meet your needs. I personally even just take an pic of the console/ patch bay and just use a spreadsheet and create a pot of the console. See what works best for your style or work. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## DMXtools (Jan 9, 2004)

I've been using my digital camera - takes 4 shots to get my whole board with enough detail that I can repeat all the settings (24X8 Mackie and cheap camera) - but it's a lot quicker than drawing a plot and I can save it and recall it on my computer very easily.

John


----------



## digitaltec (Jan 9, 2004)

John, thats the right idea. Might want to upgrade on the camera though.  But, it's not a bad idea to have some type of diagram (picture) of whatever you are working with. Goes with just about anything. Also helps well if you have to trouble shoot.


----------

